# need to ID this fish



## gourami (Jan 23, 2011)

can anyone identify this fish please, I got three of them when a guy was taking his tank down but we have no idea of the name. The three white fish in the middle.

Aquarium Gallery - a couple more pics


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like white skirt tetras


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The two fish that I see are Congo Tetras. The one on the top, with a long tail is a male. The bottom one is a female. They like to run in schools (5+) and get 5 inches+ in length. They like to go after Bugs and Crickets on the surface. They need frequent water changes to stay healthy.
Good Luck with them!


----------



## gourami (Jan 23, 2011)

I think Susankat hit it. I looked up both and they look like white's. There is no color in them they are all white. Maybe I'll take some more pics and make them a little smaller as the ones I put up are huge.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah i found a link to the white skirts.They look exactly like the short finned versions,and the link even says they will artificially dye them at time.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive seen these listed at LFS as "strawberry" skirt tetras, some look to be an albino varation of skirt tetras with some color artifically added.


----------

